# Are these easty/westy feet?



## jnjmc (Mar 31, 2015)

I recently noticed that Charlie's front feet turn outwards. Googling tells me this is easty/westy feet. Our breeder told me that it's nothing to worry about and that it's common when they're having growth spurts. Buuut I wanted some other opinions too. If it matters, he's on Orijen large breed puppy food and we have hardwood floors. They look straight when he's moving or lying down, it's only when they're bearing weight.

Is this something I should be concerned about or will he grow out of it?

Here's a video showing his feet and moving in slow motion:


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

looks like an adorable, awkward puppy to me!

I wouldn't worry personally


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, they are. It's very common in young puppies because the legs grow at a different rate than the chest. When the chest broadens and fills out, most will straighten out.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't worry. It's normal. Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm probably going to be disagreeing with a lot of people here, and folks will howl at this. But I say they are not east-west.

Yes, they are east-west when standing. But when moving, notice that the placement of the toes on landing is pretty much straight forward. This is correct structure. People get the idea that feet should land straight when standing, but the truth is that proper structure and function often has feet toed out on standing (greater stability), but facing forward when moving (more efficient motion). Look at wolves, that's how many of them look. (I had a video that demonstrated this, but can't find it now.)

What happens is that people look at a properly put together dog when standing and, misunderstanding, they say, "Oh, that dog is east-west!" And so the breeder breeds until that "flaw" is "corrected," and the puppy has feet going directly forward upon standing. And they think this is a success. But it's not. Because if you look at dogs whose feet are straight when standing, and you take that slo-mo video of their gait, you find that many of them are straight standing but pigeon-toed when moving. They have rotated the feet forward in a standing position, but now they toe-in when moving. In other words, they are incorrect.

I see this in the show ring all the time, virtually every show. The show dogs that are most correct are often the ones that the handler is struggling to get their feet "right" in a stacked position. And often the ones who stack straight are the ones who are pigeon-toed when doing the down-and-back.

Of course, nothing in dogs is a universal rule and there are exceptions to everything, so I'm sure people can point to dogs are are east-west standing and moving, and those who are straight standing and moving. But by and large, the way proper dog structure works is that the feet rotate "inward" when landing in motion, and rotate "outward" when landing in a stationary position. The wrist (carpals and metacarpals) is a very loose collection of bones designed to absorb shock and give maximum rotation, and their structure provides for this difference. It's evolutionary. A wide stance standing provides greater stability, and rotating it in while moving provides more efficient movement. 

I'm sure lots of people will tell me I'm full of it, but that's how it was explained and demonstrated to me by a leader in canine orthopedics and sports medicine, and it made perfect sense. And now I see it everywhere.

So, I'll buck the trend and say your puppy looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm probably going to be disagreeing with a lot of people here, and folks will howl at this. But I say they are not east-west.
> 
> Yes, they are east-west when standing. But when moving, notice that the placement of the toes on landing is pretty much straight forward. This is correct structure. People get the idea that feet should land straight when standing, but the truth is that proper structure and function often has feet toed out on standing (greater stability), but facing forward when moving (more efficient motion). Look at wolves, that's how many of them look. (I had a video that demonstrated this, but can't find it now.)
> 
> ...


Wow..that does make sense. I am worried about Daisy being like that when she stands but when she moves it's fine. I will say it has gotten better as she has gotten older (she is 17 months) but I do have to really place her feet when we are stacking in the ring. I saw it in other dogs her age as well. I will have to really pay close attention at the next show to see how frequently I am seeing it and whether or not those that seem to be straight "naturally" if they have any "problems" with movement.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

I agree with "lots of people" but mostly with Chritty. Enjoy that adorable growing puppy. :wavey:


----------



## Carol58 (Oct 27, 2016)

My vet told me to take my dog off puppy food and switch to adult. She also has me giving my puppy one egg (whole) twice daily, as well as joint supplements. their joints can become overburdened if they grow too fast. Have you heard about the slow grow program for large dogs. This can help with those joint issues. making sure your puppy is getting what they need as well. Mine has one paw that seems to be heading east. The other foot is fine. My vet said she thought it was something our dog would grow out of if given proper supplements to support her growth. She is heavy boned. Hope that helps.


----------

